# Surf Fishing in Savannah, GA



## dj toomuch (Aug 31, 2010)

Can someone please steer me in the correct direction. I would like to go striper fishing in Savannah, GA. What are some good spots to go fishing at. I've heard theres good fishing around houlihan bridge. Do I need a fishing license (I do have a Georgia DNR license). What setup and bait (or lures) would you recommend. (I have an 9ft Shakespeare ugly stick and a Penn SS reel) Also, is driving your 4x4 on the beach permitted? If so, where can I purchase the permits. Thanks in advance.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'd try posting this in the SC/GA section but I think what you have there might be too much for inshore fishing. Driving on the beach is not allowed and yes, you do need a fishing license. If you want to use that setup, I'd suggest fishing out at Tybee especially over the next couple months for those monster redfish.


----------

